# Closing Etisalat Account - Any Recent Experiences?



## Gavtek

I was just looking online to remind myself of the procedure to close my Etisalat eLife account as I'll be moving out of my current apartment in 2 weeks.

Naturally, I could find no list of instructions on the Etisalat website other than a vague mention that I may need to give 30 days notice.

Doing some more digging around on this, I found a couple of blog posts that detail an extremely convoluted process that involves 3 treks to the Etisalat main branch and a lot of headaches.

For example:

One Desert Mama: How to Obtain an Etisalat Clearance
Finding Abu Dhabi: Quitting the UAE: a 12-step program, part 1

I had Etisalat eVision/Shamil broadband a few years ago and don't remember any of this nonsense, I took the equipment to the office next to the Dusit Hotel on SZR and it was all cancelled fairly easily.

Does anyone on here have any recent experience of this? This is one item of stress I can really do without.


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
Yes - had this a few years ago - you can subscribe by phone but you can't cancel by phone!!
You need to go to one of the main branches - like Deira city centre to close the account.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## rsinner

Gavtek said:


> I had Etisalat eVision/Shamil broadband a few years ago and don't remember any of this nonsense, I took the equipment to the office next to the Dusit Hotel on SZR and it was all cancelled fairly easily.


That's exactly how I remember as well. However, for refunds (Etisalat charges a month in advance) you need to go to their main office in Deira - twice. Its a pain and I didn't follow up. 
I guess if the landlord insists on an NOC from Etisalat then it may become challenging.


----------



## cronus

Gavtek said:


> I was just looking online to remind myself of the procedure to close my Etisalat eLife account as I'll be moving out of my current apartment in 2 weeks.
> 
> Naturally, I could find no list of instructions on the Etisalat website other than a vague mention that I may need to give 30 days notice.
> 
> Doing some more digging around on this, I found a couple of blog posts that detail an extremely convoluted process that involves 3 treks to the Etisalat main branch and a lot of headaches.
> 
> For example:
> 
> One Desert Mama: How to Obtain an Etisalat Clearance
> Finding Abu Dhabi: Quitting the UAE: a 12-step program, part 1
> 
> I had Etisalat eVision/Shamil broadband a few years ago and don't remember any of this nonsense, I took the equipment to the office next to the Dusit Hotel on SZR and it was all cancelled fairly easily.
> 
> Does anyone on here have any recent experience of this? This is one item of stress I can really do without.


Under current contracts I think the equipment belongs to you based on the fact you purchased it with your contract so you don't have to return it. If you are at the tail end of your contract you pay a lesser termination fee. However if its something you got just a few months ago, there's a hefty cancellation fee involved. 30 days notice is standard, however the closer you are to the end of your contract, you might only have to pay one month's fee as a penalty for not giving 30 day's notice.


----------



## BedouGirl

As long as you've had the current package for twelve months, there's no penalty and you don't have to return the equipment. I believe the notice period is one month. Call 101 to be sure of all this.


----------



## Gavtek

I wouldn't call 101 to ask if the sky was blue.

I'm just going to take all their stuff to the business centre the day before I move out and hope for the best.


----------



## BedouGirl

Gavtek said:


> I wouldn't call 101 to ask if the sky was blue. I'm just going to take all their stuff to the business centre the day before I move out and hope for the best.


I've had mixed experiences of 101 but, for something like this, they should be okay.


----------



## WTHSMH

Gavtek ...Just curious how closing the Etisalat account went...and cost...


----------



## ramuj

cancelling my etisalat account is such pain in the ass. I am in Dubai now, and my account was activated in Abu Dhabi. I am not using the service for more than 2 years but never had an issue with the bill as the people who are using the service are always on time when paying the bill. I just moved to Dubai recently and now I feel to have this account cancelled. I went to business center and requested a cancellation of my account but they want me to pay the whole month bill today is the 10th day of the month. I understand this procedure but I am not comfortable paying the bill as I am not using it. I asked them If I can authorize someone from Abu Dhabi to do cancel my account and they said yes I just need to provide them an authorization letter and my original passoport or original emirates ID??????Are they serious????? original passport and Emirates ID. I do not know that person personally so why in the world I will give him passport????? This company is making the process complicated to get more money from the people. Why can't accept a photocopy of those ID's and call me if they have any doubt. I can give them all the information on the account. I find this very stupid...


----------



## Racing_Goats

ramuj said:


> cancelling my etisalat account is such pain in the ass. I am in Dubai now, and my account was activated in Abu Dhabi. I am not using the service for more than 2 years but never had an issue with the bill as the people who are using the service are always on time when paying the bill. I just moved to Dubai recently and now I feel to have this account cancelled. I went to business center and requested a cancellation of my account but they want me to pay the whole month bill today is the 10th day of the month. I understand this procedure but I am not comfortable paying the bill as I am not using it. I asked them If I can authorize someone from Abu Dhabi to do cancel my account and they said yes I just need to provide them an authorization letter and my original passoport or original emirates ID??????Are they serious????? original passport and Emirates ID. I do not know that person personally so why in the world I will give him passport????? This company is making the process complicated to get more money from the people. Why can't accept a photocopy of those ID's and call me if they have any doubt. I can give them all the information on the account. I find this very stupid...


A month notice is standard plus I doubt they want to keep your original passport and EID, just take both along with your letter, in their required format, permitting someone else to deal with your account and it should be sorted.


----------



## Stevesolar

ramuj said:


> cancelling my etisalat account is such pain in the ass. I am in Dubai now, and my account was activated in Abu Dhabi. I am not using the service for more than 2 years but never had an issue with the bill as the people who are using the service are always on time when paying the bill. I just moved to Dubai recently and now I feel to have this account cancelled. I went to business center and requested a cancellation of my account but they want me to pay the whole month bill today is the 10th day of the month. I understand this procedure but I am not comfortable paying the bill as I am not using it. I asked them If I can authorize someone from Abu Dhabi to do cancel my account and they said yes I just need to provide them an authorization letter and my original passoport or original emirates ID??????Are they serious????? original passport and Emirates ID. I do not know that person personally so why in the world I will give him passport????? This company is making the process complicated to get more money from the people. Why can't accept a photocopy of those ID's and call me if they have any doubt. I can give them all the information on the account. I find this very stupid...


Hi,
Why would you let somebody that you don't trust with your passport or ID use your account?
As your account is officially linked to your identity documents - it is not advisable to let others take over your account.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Racing_Goats

I think the OP means he needs to take original docs with the letter to record the additional account handler on etisalat system (not deposit originals with etisalat nor require the appointed person to have them) - I've done this before as my wife set up our account years ago but she was back home when I needed to cancel it so she needed to provide letter for me to deal with it. Pretty straightforward really


----------



## Stevesolar

Racing_Goats said:


> I think the OP means he needs to take original docs with the letter to record the additional account handler on etisalat system (not deposit originals with etisalat nor require the appointed person to have them) - I've done this before as my wife set up our account years ago but she was back home when I needed to cancel it so she needed to provide letter for me to deal with it. Pretty straightforward really


Hi,
No - from his description, he has let somebody else use his account for 2 years but does not really know them!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## BedouGirl

I closed mine a few months back. I wrote a letter terminating the account with effect from X date stating that y person, holder of z nationality passport number was authorized to act on my behalf. I attached a copy of their passport and EID and my passport and EID and included my mobile number in the letter. The person had enough cash to clear the bill. I had a contract so I had to pay a little extra to take it to the end of that period. I knew exactly how much it would be because there were no calls to pay for so it was just the rental charges.


----------



## Chocoholic

Etisalat are a nightmare, just be sure they actually have cancelled and closed the account. My husband did this in 2014, now TWO years later he's being harassed by a debt collection company, stating that he owes them 6 months rental charges. er no, the account was closed and you could see any usage stopped in the January, but still they charged through to July.

Up-shot, after much shouting and calling out on social media, the customer service person who did the deactivation 'forgot' to deactivate the data connection, so the charges were still accumulating.

Luckily they waived it all, as obviously it was their fault. But it was not a pleasant experience.


----------



## twowheelsgood

If you;re going to shut anything down here, pay the last outstanding money at an office where they will print a 'Final Bill' and get them to put a big stamp on it which says its all paid.

You can stop a of of arguments by having that bit of paper in the future.


----------



## ramuj

Racing_Goats said:


> A month notice is standard plus I doubt they want to keep your original passport and EID, just take both along with your letter, in their required format, permitting someone else to deal with your account and it should be sorted.


I understand the 30 day notice and the month bill payment. What I don't understand is why do they need me to give my original passport or original EID plus the photocopy to the person whom I will authorize to cancel this account. They told me that if I don't provide the authorized person my original ID's my cancellation request will be subject for approval.


----------



## ramuj

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> No - from his description, he has let somebody else use his account for 2 years but does not really know them!
> Cheers
> Steve


Hi Steve, 

That is exactly my point. Why letting other people to take my original passport and EID. I had a chat conversation with one of their online representative and she told me that if I my authorized person cannot provide my original ID's then my request will be subject for approval. This is crazy!


----------



## Stevesolar

ramuj said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> That is exactly my point. Why letting other people to take my original passport and EID. I had a chat conversation with one of their online representative and she told me that if I my authorized person cannot provide my original ID's then my request will be subject for approval. This is crazy!


Hi,
I don't think it is that crazy.
They are working on the assumption that you trust the person who is closing the account for you and that it is not actually a total stranger (who has been using your account for two years).
I would allow my friends to borrow my passport or ID to close an account - but not a total stranger.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Racing_Goats

I guess the challenge in that scenario could be if you're in the country with your docs you can do it yourself, if you are away from UAE and need someone else to take care of it presumably your pp and EID will be wherever you are!


----------



## BedouGirl

Racing_Goats said:


> I guess the challenge in that scenario could be if you're in the country with your docs you can do it yourself, if you are away from UAE and need someone else to take care of it presumably your pp and EID will be wherever you are!


I did this in February and didn't need to show original documents. If I was you, I'd try what I suggested at a different Etisalat office. Remember, when you call 101, you are talking to people in another country. About a month after I'd closed my account, I received a text saying I was X amount in credit. I called 101. They confirmed this was correct and that I should go to the nearest Etisalat office. When I went, I was told this was not correct and that I had to wait another month to collect any monies remaining. A month later, I still had a credit. I called 101 again. They told me I would get cash from the office. Guess what? I couldn't. I had to transfer it to another Etisalat account. I didn't go back again. I did another letter, similar to the one above, with the same copy documents, and the money was transferred. My point being - 101 don't always give the correct advice. Try what I suggested. I think it will work.


----------



## MarkPark

I left Dubai in April. Waited in line for over 4 hours to close elife account and post paid mobile. Was assured that everything was done and finished. Now, they claim I owe them AED116 related to bills generated after i cancelled.

They politely tell me I can arrange for a person to go and pay them at one of their offices as I'm out of the country! This is disgusting.


----------



## wushu

I was cancelling eLife remotely from outside of UAE. It took me round 20 days because they were unable to calculate the exact amount and have to call me back several times (and I had to remind them about my request). The quickest way to communicate was online chat and facebook. I think it is important to have printscreens of what they say as the amount for cancellation was different with every consultant!

The cost of cancellation was surprising of course as they never showed the contract and informed about the fees when I was signing the contract. I was also surprised to know that I bought equipment from them so the cancellation was 500AED if cancel in the first year, 250AEd if cancelling in the second year + the cost of equipment (20-25 AED per month remaining). You will pay for the full month in case you cancel even on the first of any month. 

By the way when I was in UAE all Etisalat offices were telling me that it is impossible to cancel from outside of UAE. So I would suggesting getting information form online chat - at least you will have something to refer to.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Out of interest, does anyone want seven Etisalat cable Tv boxes ? I have a cupboard full and nobody at Etisalat wants them or was prepared to collect them and the accounts were apparently cancelled years ago.

You cant get rid of them when you want to even when you've paid all the bills, although I must admit switching all our mobiles to Du and listening to the whines was more than satisfying.


----------



## Stevesolar

twowheelsgood said:


> Out of interest, does anyone want seven Etisalat cable Tv boxes ? I have a cupboard full and nobody at Etisalat wants them or was prepared to collect them and the accounts were apparently cancelled years ago.
> 
> You cant get rid of them when you want to even when you've paid all the bills, although I must admit switching all our mobiles to Du and listening to the whines was more than satisfying.


Unfortunately they won't work on another account (without reconfiguring by Etisalat engineer)


----------



## Malbec

rsinner said:


> That's exactly how I remember as well. However, for refunds (Etisalat charges a month in advance) you need to go to their main office in Deira - twice. Its a pain and I didn't follow up.
> I guess if the landlord insists on an NOC from Etisalat then it may become challenging.


Perhaps something changed within 2 years of this post but I see my Etisalat eLife current statements charges are for the previous month. The questions is whether if someone cancel the account on the 5th, does he need to pay full month or the cancellation will be pro-rated?


----------



## sm105

Malbec said:


> Perhaps something changed within 2 years of this post but I see my Etisalat eLife current statements charges are for the previous month. The questions is whether if someone cancel the account on the 5th, does he need to pay full month or the cancellation will be pro-rated?


I've been told that I will be charged for a 30 days notice period, so the full current month plus the full following month. However, the answer varies depending on who I ask since nobody seems to have a clue. I am processing the actual cancellation next Sunday, so I'll report back on what happened then.


----------



## rsinner

I got my etisalat account in AD cancelled. Painless (can you believe it!)

Went to the counter in AD mall(had called beforehand to confirm where they can take cancellations), paid all current charges upto the day of cancellation, and that was it.
My account was more than 3 years old; so not sure if there are other charges for cancellingaccount early etc for new accounts.


----------



## sm105

Wonders never cease. I managed to get my account canceled this morning in 3 minutes flat. Just showed up, gave them ID, paid the final bill (full month package for the current month was charged) and received confirmation via SMS and email before I left the store. No need to return the eLife box either since I had the account open for 2+ years.


----------



## Malbec

sm105 said:


> Wonders never cease. I managed to get my account canceled this morning in 3 minutes flat. Just showed up, gave them ID, paid the final bill (full month package for the current month was charged) and received confirmation via SMS and email before I left the store. No need to return the eLife box either since I had the account open for 2+ years.


Good but to make it perfect, cancellation charge should be pro-rated. If I want to cancel I have to pay AED 100 exit fee regardless if the contract is finished or not, so why do I have to pay full month charge is beyond me.


----------



## rsinner

Malbec said:


> Good but to make it perfect, cancellation charge should be pro-rated. If I want to cancel I have to pay AED 100 exit fee regardless if the contract is finished or not, so why do I have to pay full month charge is beyond me.


I only paid for the actiuals pro rated when I cancelled in 2016


----------



## sm105

So despite having completed my account cancellation on 10th April and receiving a confirmation from Etisalat that this was done, I get a bill today for AED 308.73.

The call center is utterly useless and are telling me that the service is cancelled but I still need to pay a bill every month, presumably indefinitely. I'm okay to pay the AED 308.73 as a once off, but not if they will keep billing me every month for a service that has already been disconnected.

Any ideas?


----------



## sm105

Oh, and to make it better they won't accept payment of the AED 308.73 that they have billed me because the account status in their system is showing as "TERMINATED - FINAL BILL ISSUED". So they insist that I owe them the money, but they won't accept it.


----------



## rsinner

Are you in UAE or outside?
With Etisalat, I did get a bill after termination but it was -0.95 AED. So they did calculate the right termination amount and it was not an issue.
With Du, they never sent me a bill later, but a collection agency emailed me about outstanding amounts. Just went to a service center and paid (could not do it online).


----------



## sm105

I'm outside the UAE and I already have a "Final Bill" from Etisalat confirming a small negative balance dated 10APR17. Until this morning when I received first an SMS saying I owed AED 13.73 then another saying I owed AED 308.73 and then multiple emails saying the same thing.

Anyway, after multiple calls they seem to have settled that I owe only AED 13.73 and I have gotten someone to pay that for me so the account is showing fully paid up online. Lets see what happens next month though.


----------

